# Tamron issues notice about Canon EOS R and EOS RP compatibility



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 8, 2019)

> *From Tamron:*
> We would like to announce that we have clarified compatibility of following Tamron Di & Di II lenses on Canon EOS R and EOS RP with Canon “Mount Adapter EF-EOS R”.
> 
> *Planned to be released (F/W release dates will be announced once they are decided.)*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 8, 2019)

In other news: All Canon manufactured RF lenses will be 100% compatible with all R series cameras... right out of the box. EF with adapter also.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> In other news: All Canon manufactured RF lenses will be 100% compatible with all R series cameras... right out of the box. EF with adapter also.



Then again...

1. Some of those lenses are cheaper than their Canon equivalent, e.g. the 100-400mm zoom. That saving cost something.

2. Canon doesn't have equivalent for some of those lenses, e.g. an 18-400mm f/3.5-6.3 w/ IS crop lens, a FF 24-70mm f/2.8 w/ IS, fast normal lens w/ IS, a FF 85mm f/1.8 w/ IS, or the SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> In other news: All Canon manufactured RF lenses will be 100% compatible with all R series cameras... right out of the box. EF with adapter also.


The adapter likely has firmware with modificaties for each canon ef lens to make them work. Tamron has to reverse engineer the compatibility in their lens firmware.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> In other news: All Canon manufactured RF lenses will be 100% compatible with all R series cameras... right out of the box. EF with adapter also.



Canon don't make the 45/1.8 VC. Mine is simply the finest all round lens I've ever had - it is sharp yet retains the softest of bokeh, a modern lens masterpiece. It really does deserve the title "Art" unlike the resolution monsters from Sigma that carry that title. And it looks like WEX who are the largest camera gear seller in the U.K. don't even list it anymore !! Which is brilliant because the less people that know about it now that I have mine the better


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 10, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> In other news: All Canon manufactured RF lenses will be 100% compatible with all R series cameras... right out of the box. EF with adapter also.



And EFS as well.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 10, 2019)

Sporgon said:


> Canon don't make the 45/1.8 VC. Mine is simply the finest all round lens I've ever had - it is sharp yet retains the softest of bokeh, a modern lens masterpiece. It really does deserve the title "Art" unlike the resolution monsters from Sigma that carry that title. And it looks like WEX who are the largest camera gear seller in the U.K. don't even list it anymore !! Which is brilliant because the less people that know about it now that I have mine the better


I once had Tamron's 15-30 and it was also stellar.


----------



## Ciliatus (Sep 24, 2019)

Does anyone maybe get some further informations about when the Firmware-Updates for the 70-300 and the 90mm Macro are avaiable?
Would realy need them in the next few months^^


----------

